# 2008 EA90 SLX wheel rear hub (R4) problem



## swlightn (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi, Everyone

I bought 2008 EA90 SLX wheel this January and installed Ultegra 6500 (9 spd) 12-21 cassette. During 10 month it worked perfect.
I'm using triple crank.

In the previous week, I changed cassette with Ultegra 6500 (9 spd) 12-23.
During the exchange, I found old cassette was stucked lightly in the freewheel body spline and I could not remove easily. But, I could remove it by one cog at a time. I also found freewheel body is chipped. I think casette cog is harder than freewheel body, and then generated this chip. I didn't think this will generate noise.

After I exchange cassette, I can feel strange noise. I does not related to torque on my crank. It generate creak sound 4 times as the crank cadence and then disappear in the next 4 times. Even if I ride with 39-17T in the flat road, I can still hear this noise.
Steep uphill makes this noise much louder and regular.

First, I thought this is coming from Bottom bracket, frame, or something else.
I disassembled and reassembled Bottom bracket, chainring bolt, crank bolt, pedal, but failed. I also changed chain with brand new one.

I tightened the cassette ring and this noise reduced a lot.

So, I tried to change rear wheel with other wheel, and finally this noise disappeared.

I can say this noise is coming from the rear wheel. And this noise is reduced just after tighten cassette ring, but reappear after 10 mile riding.

I searched in this sight and found someone else had same problem as mine.

I'm worrying about the the weakness of R4 hub freewheel body.
The othe rear wheel that I have is cheaper and has more mileage, but it does not generate these chips and noise.

Does this chipped freewheel body replacement eliminate this noise?

Is there any permanent solution without changing freewheel body every year?


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. I have the exact same wheels with 4,000 miles on them and haven't had any issues. I just changed out my 10 spd Ultegra cassette and chain and now their whisper quite.


----------

